# UBUNTU.. Good to begin ? ?



## //siddhartha// (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi! Guys,I thought enough of using WINDOWS.. Now, I should definitely try my hands at LINUX... I thought which would be the best to begin with, searched all the DIGIT DVDs till now and decided to start with UBUNTU....
        I have given the DVD to my frnd for him to burn the ISO on the CD-R. After the CD comes, what should I do? Should I start it as the computer starts or what ?? ?? Plz help me clear the basics.... 
       Thanks !
       Regards, Siddhartha


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 15, 2005)

1) Make two spare partitions ready for use. 
2) Put the CD inside the drive and reboot.
3) Read the instructions and install
4) Reboot to finish installation and login to your newly installed Debian Box/

see, its so easy!


----------



## swatkat (Feb 16, 2005)

If you want *only* Linux to be intalled in your system with Windows wiped out, follow the step indicated by *###* and skip the first 1st step.

*1]*you can install Linux on any of your Windows drives.It's easy to install in the _last logical_ drive you have or you can also use Free spcae if you have some.
Now, you have to make two partitions out of this _last logical drive_ of windows or free space.
One for Swap and another for Root (/).

So, if you are using WinXP, you have the Disk Management Tool in Control Panel>Administrative Options.Using this, you delete the _last logical Windows drive_.(If you have Free Space, skip the deleting step)
Then,you split this newly formed Free Space into two parts, first one having a size equal to double that of your RAM (this is for Swap Space) and the second one will have remaining space(this will have larger space and it's for Root).Now Save and Exit and Restart to Windows.

If you are not using XP, then download/install utilites such as Disk Director Demo,Ranish Partiton Manager Free, Partition Magic and perform the same operations as above using any one of these softwares.

*2]*First go to BIOS (_generally_ by pressing Delete key while the PC is switched ON), then choose your First Boot Device as CD Drive, the First Boot Device option should be under Boot section in new computers.

*3]*Put the Ubuntu CD in your CD Drive and wait for the Splash screen and press Enter to Boot.
Then, Select the Language, Country and all those things and wait for some time while Setup does it's duty.

*4]*Now, when you come to the Partitioning part, it asks  to "erase and automatically partition entire disk", dont select this option, if you have some data in Windows Drives.So choose "Manual Partitioning".
Now, you will be seeing Partition Information of your Hard Disk.Here you select the small sized partition which was created in Windows (which is having twice the size of your RAM), and assign it as "Swap" using the options provided there.
Similarly, you select the partition you created in windows, and assign it "/ " (stands for Root) using the options.

*###*If you want the whole Hard disk to be occupied by Linux then select the "erase and automatically partition entire disk" option and continue. (*This step is done instead of "Manual Partition"*)

*5]*After this choose "Finish" and continue with the installation.
Then comes the Boot Loader installtion.Here choose to install Boot Loader (GRUB) in Master Boot Record (MBR).
After this, installtion is almost over, Then follow the instructions to boot into Linux.


whoa...whew.....


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 16, 2005)

I heard and felt tat UBUNTU is verrrrrry fast


----------



## mail2and (Feb 16, 2005)

well frankly for a new user ubuntu will be a bit tedious to install....

i enjoyed the setup very much... but for a newbie i would recommend something like xandros.. the installation is very simple and ideal for ppl installing for the first time...

otherwise use mandrake included in this month's isssue

again, in ubuntu the root user is disabled by default and u need to give sudo commands to enable it...
which i think is a bit too much for a first time user....


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 16, 2005)

If its speed that you are after then Gentoo beats all distro any time. But its a bit difficult to install and needs some studing to run and maintain But once you get a hang then there is nothing thats even close to it.


----------



## mail2and (Feb 16, 2005)

excuse me sir...  is gentoo a BIT difficult?  i mean he is a newbie dood! atleast don't confuse ppl

i'd say u install xandros/lycoris/mandrake


----------



## rohandhruva (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi,



//siddhartha// : ubuntu is your best choice. i suggest that after u get a nice look and feel of linux upgrade to ubuntu hoary - if u have the guts and the net to go with it 

Anyway, welcome to linux...

Rohan.[Edited Batty] Watch your words dude ..


----------



## //siddhartha// (Feb 17, 2005)

*More Questions...*

Thanks, guys..
I hve a few more questions...
Can I use WIN XP and UBUNTU both? Moreover, how will I be able 2 mog on to the OS want 2 log on to?

Can I install it on any of my drives?

How much space will it take up?

Moreover, can I use office applications and other media based programs from Win XP in LINUX?

Anyways, Thank You all
Regards, Siddhartha


----------



## ~Romil (Feb 17, 2005)

^^ Yeah, you can use WinXP and Linux on your system with dual booting. A thread guiding to that is somewhere in this forums, or an old issue of Digit.

See the Ubuntu install disk for the space requirement. If you tried the Ubuntu standalone disk, you would have seen OpenOffice applications working smoothly.
______
~Romil
This is phpBB too! *CricketForum.info*


----------



## swatkat (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: More Questions...*



			
				//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys..
> I hve a few more questions...
> Can I use WIN XP and UBUNTU both? Moreover, how will I be able 2 mog on to the OS want 2 log on to?
> 
> ...


yeah...u can use both, when u switch ON the computer, u will recieve the option to go to either Windows or Linux....
The Linux Boot Loader detects the Windows, while installation, automatically and u dont have to worry...
u have WinXP right...then i have told in my post above, how to create the partition using tools in WinXP itself, and other installation steps including Boot Loader....


----------



## mail2and (Feb 17, 2005)

rohandhruva said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mail2and : screw yourself. ubuntu is the easiest, simplest distro. rocking!
> 
> ...




mind ur language dude....  ok so u can join the "I am a lamer"  club 

even i said ubuntu is gr8....  but the text installaation is a hindrance for a newbie... 

and tell me how can u expect a  new guy to  partition ????? without any help??


----------



## theraven (Feb 17, 2005)

RIP rohandhruva
05 oct 2004 - 18th feb 2005

n00b pr*ck what do u think of urself flaming senior members like that ?


----------



## digen (Feb 17, 2005)

@ rohandhruva Whats with the personal attack?
Cant you  respect other people's opinion/suggestion?


----------



## //siddhartha// (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh! Guys, Don't argue about the best LINUX, Definitely, each has his own views...
Oh! Yes, I am ready to install UBUNTU.. My frnd will give me the written UBUNTU CD 2moro... Should, I take any more special care during installation... Any tips, more ?
Thanks, Guys...
Regards, Siddhartha


----------



## mail2and (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah actually the installation is the new debian text one..

thats why i told mondrake or xandros will be gr8... coz they have graphical installation...

i too believe that ubuntu us the best.... i said that b4 too.. but lowsy ppl like rohandhruva just want to fight 

neways welcome to the FREE world :d


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 18, 2005)

mail2and 
What confuse ? I was responding to the entry that  UBUNTU is fast also read the entire content obviously gentoo is not for the "green horned " Did i not say its difficult? Come on baby read the entire post in totality.
By the way if its ease of inst and  usage there are a lot of other options and a hot contender for that would be fedora core 3. It has a lot of eye candy and gives all the major features that a windows migrater would look for. The choice of a distro is not important and yes if the user is a real novice then the best thing is to use knoppix


----------



## //siddhartha// (Feb 18, 2005)

OK, Well, I think I am ready 2 install UBUNTU.. Anyways, thank u so much 4 all the help guys.. I am comfortable with Non-Graphical installs even if they look a bit confusing... Thanks, evrybody.. I am stepping into the world of GNU/ LINUX... WISH ME LUCK !
Thanks again...
Regards, Siddhartha


----------



## IG (Feb 20, 2005)

Guys i got 9 Cds of Ubuntu to give away courtsy the makers....i had reg'd on their site and they sent me ten cds in total.
Anyone in chennai who wants the cds can pm me and get them.


----------



## mail2and (Feb 20, 2005)

you got the CDs? wow! i never received my copies  poor me   neways i just ordered again .. lets see if i hv some luck this time


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 20, 2005)

Cool man, I am still waiting for my x86 and 64-bit CDs to come through still.  I thought they usually send it to anyone who asks, so what's the point in ordering it again?


----------



## IG (Feb 20, 2005)

man i prefer pcq or suse or rh..ubuntu is givin me problems....unable to mount my win partitions on it


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 20, 2005)

IG, you can have my fstab file and edit it accordingly...


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 21, 2005)

Weird, no problems here. Don't get me the wrong way, but sure you got the filesystems right? What hapens? You get a "already mounted or busy" error?


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 21, 2005)

First try to mount it manually (without fstab) by "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos/c"

Assuming hda1 is your win partition and /mnt/dos/c exists.

The filesystem type should be autodetected.

----

How is ubuntu in terms of pure speed? I heard it is Gnome based, so that would be a hindrance for old computers I guess ... 

I ordered  way back ... the site says they shipped in january ... lets see.


----------



## mail2and (Feb 21, 2005)

IG said:
			
		

> man i prefer pcq or suse or rh..ubuntu is givin me problems....unable to mount my win partitions on it




for mounting the partitions u'll have to create a root password...  go to terminal

type 'sudo passwd root' 

it'll ask for ur current password

now enter the new password... thats it now ur root account is enabled...

now go to terminal... type "su"

enter the root password

now type 'mount -t vfat /mnt/hda1 /home/C'

here vfat= fat32 partition

hda1= ur c: , hda5= d:. hda6= e:

u'll also have to create a directory to mount the partition in....  say direcotry 'c' in /home

ok to auto-mount go to /etc and edit the fstab file....

there enter the following lines

mount -t vfat /mnt/hda1 /home/C defaults 0 0
mount -t vfat /mnt/hda5 /home/D defaults 0 0

(if u have a d

suppose u want to enable the root user in ubuntu

System Configuration | Login Screen Setup | Security | Allow root to login with GDM

thats abt it


----------



## IG (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks guys.will try it sometime soon and get back.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, I wish to go back to UBUNTU... I hve also ordered the CDs from the UBUNTU website.. It has been two weeks since I ordered them.. They usually take 4 -6 weeks.. Lets see if I receive the CDs.. If not, * IG* I will ask you to amil me one or two....


----------



## IG (Feb 26, 2005)

anytime m8.How do i get them to Saturn btw?


----------



## //siddhartha// (Mar 20, 2005)

No need * IG * to send the CDs to Saturn, I have received them.. A whole 44 CDs... Wonder what I will do with them.. Anyways, anyone interested in ordering UBUNTU Live and Install CDs for x86, AMD and PowerPC, log on to *shipit.ubuntulinux.org/ register and you are done. You will receive the CDs withing 1 month...
    Now, whom should I give my CDs to...
         One for Prakash, One for Sahil, One for Aditya..........................................................................................


----------

